# A Platy making bubbles



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hahaha thats awesome


----------



## Adri. (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice! I love how all you really see is the fish and the bubbles...no plants, ripples, etc.


----------

